

Canadians may now apply for a TN visa before they reach the border crossing - jacalata
http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis/menuitem.5af9bb95919f35e66f614176543f6d1a/?vgnextoid=c130f4c88ad0a310VgnVCM100000082ca60aRCRD&vgnextchannel=e7801c2c9be44210VgnVCM100000082ca60aRCRD

======
ghshephard
I've crossed the border on a TN for 16 years now. I've been refused twice. The
first time (my first time) because I was really unprepared. The second time,
about two years later, when we used a law firm for the first (and only) time,
I was at Netscape. The border agent didn't like the look of my education
credentials, and I ended up in Toronto (I'm from Vancouver) - because Netscape
thought that was a "Good Place to cross") - I got supporting documentation and
I've never been refused again (14 years running now. Knock on wood.)

Ironically, I'm heading back again to re-apply this weekend, flying back home
for thanksgiving weekend. The cool thing is you only have to do it once every
three years - though, now that I do the paperwork myself, it's a one page, 4
paragraph letter, describing my job, where I work, what I do, what I make,
what my experience and education are, and when I'll start work, and for how
long.

For those who fall within the system (2 year+ diploma, appropriate job
category) - it's a 5 minute interview at the Airport/Border. I don't even
arrive more than 15 minute earlier at the airport anymore.

------
hobonumber1
I was rejected for my TN at the border on my first attempt. The customs agent
thought I was working illegally for some reason. I always hated how so much of
the decision process was based on whether the guy at the border liked you or
not. I ended up having to cancel all my flights, hotel and car reservations
and spent the whole day talking to lawyers.

Tried again a week later, and the customs agent I met this time said I should
have been let through the first time. -.- _sigh_

~~~
ojbyrne
My first time applying at the border for a TN, I was refused. The lawyer said
they always do that first time to make you work harder.

The excuse was I didn't have copies of my university degrees (I had
transcripts showing the granted degrees).

So this has to be a good thing, reducing the power of border agents.

~~~
potatolicious
> _"The excuse was I didn't have copies of my university degrees (I had
> transcripts showing the granted degrees)."_

That's not really an excuse, that's a stated requirement. Not all border
officers screen so thoroughly, but you _should_ have had the original of your
degree.

If there's one thing I've learned in dealing with work visas, is to not trust
your lawyer. Most immigration lawyers I've seen are, to be polite, less than
amazing at their work. Double check, verify everything they do.

~~~
mahyarm
I got accept the first time, and didn't even have an official degree paper
yet, since the ceremony was six months ahead of time. I just had transcripts
and a letter from the school that I completed the requirements of my degree.
It really is the mood of the officer. I had a really nice newbie mom type for
my application.

------
dmix
This is so helpful.

When I was planning to apply for TN, I was very hesitant to pack all of my
things, buy a plane ticket, go to the airport and have to deal with a random
unfriendly customs agent, then have a good possibility of getting declined for
arbitrary reasons.

~~~
jsnk
>have to deal with a random unfriendly customs agent, then have a good
possibility of getting declined for arbitrary reasons.

This not only hurts the candidate, but harms American companies so much more.
Some technical recruiting process take months to find a good lead for a hire.
More specific the criteria, even tougher to find a good candidate. Naturally,
American company have to consider beyond American pool of hires and check
Canadian candidates as well.

The company easily spend between $2000 to $3000 for TN application, lawyer
fee, flight, hotel, other accommodations for interviews per candidate. It's
devastating when you try to hire a Canadian after spending so much time and
cover all the cost, just to be denied by border officer.

~~~
colmvp
That's interesting. I've never been refused for a TN application (have applied
four times). And I'm not anyone special either, I just have printed
credentials and have written the application letters myself (with approval
from the U.S. company that hires me). In fact, one time when I was applying,
the agent merely skimmed my write-up and we ended up talking about nothing for
fifteen minutes.

------
mrpollo
I'm so jealous I was denied my TN last year because the interviewing agent
didn't like my credentials, I'm a Mexican citizen and we don't have it that
easy, we have to make an appointment for a paperwork review process (1 month
minimum) then they schedule your for interview ( 1mknth here too ). At the
time I was just married, my employer had just moved us to Chicago, and
suddenly I was in Tijuana ( my hometown ) without a job or any personal
belongings. Haven't applied again since I haven't had the luck of getting
another employer try to hire me since they are all scared ( with justification
)of the process, wish it was easier for us too, but I know we have a higher
track of abusing the system (especially on immigration). Still. I would try
again if opportunity came.

Edit: typo

~~~
ivanph
Really? I'm sorry about your experience but mine was completely different, I
scheduled my interview in the embassy in Mexico City and I just had to wait 1
week. It was a 2 day process, first I went to a CAS and they captured my
biometric information, the next day I went to the interview with the consul
which was like 15 minutes or less (but I had to wait for 2 hours), he only
took a look at my employer's offer letter and asked for my cedula profesional
and that was it. I got my TN visa 1 week later.

~~~
mrpollo
Thing is I already had mine, I was just renewing, hope everyone else's
experience is far better than mine

------
Zombieball
Question for the HN community: As a software engineer considering work in the
US I am covered under the list of professions for H1B & TN visas and can
probably find a job where a company will sponsor me. However, my girlfriend
went to school for a BCom in marketing. If the 2 of us considered moving to
the US for work, what would be the easiest way for her to get a visa? Would
she be able to get a TN visa as a marketing / management consultant (she
graduated only 2 years ago)? Any tips are much appreciated.

------
thisone
Good news. I hope they start implementing this type of thing (ie not having to
show up at the border and hope you've got everything all set) in more visa
situations.

If you require a visa to enter the country you should be able to apply ahead
of time and know the outcome/be able to appeal if appropriate. Not just hope
at the border.

------
seanmccann
This is really great for Canadians. Less risk packing up all your stuff
(paying for all the bag fees) and potentially get denied.

It does look like it costs $325 to file this I-129 (Petition for a
Nonimmigrant Worker). This is in contrast to applying at a port of entry where
the cost is $50/$56. Am I mis-reading?

------
fatjokes
This is just beautiful. Finally, some added sensibility. My gratitude to both
governments for pushing this through.

------
jonny_eh
Luckily I didn't live too far from the border so I drove down ahead of my move
to get approved. Then when it came to move I already had my TN visa.

This would've been nice though!

~~~
seanmccann
I've heard that sometimes they will deny unless you are heading straight to
your destination and starting work within 3 days. Good to see it worked out
for you.

------
antonksky
Any risk of being totally banned from the states after getting rejected with a
TN too many times?

